# 2 years of planning = custom traitor Baneblade? (Super Heavy conversion)



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

So it took me a long time to finish, but here is the sons of paradise suppressor super heavy battle tank.

Questions to those on the forums.
1) Should I name the tank the Suppressor, or the annihilator pattern?
2) I have it priced at 425pts do to it lacking a affective anti-super heavy or anti MeQ gun.
3) I have the tank as BS3 is this sound?
4) The main guns profile is that it counts as Heavy 10, twin linked, and hits as though it has BS4 do yo built in targeters, is this balanced?


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

That looks pretty damn cool. I'd go with the Annihilator pattern, I think Chaos Traitors would rather annihilate something than suppress it. I'm probably not one to decide about balance so I'll leave that to someone else. Anyway, nice work have some reputation.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

It has turrets on it's turrets. I approve.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

So.... it has

2 x Lascannons
3 x TL HB
1 x Demo Cannon
1 x Annihilation Pattern Autocannon (Heavy 10)
1 x TL AA Autocannon (Heavy 4-6?)

On initial look it appears to be under cost at 425 to be honest because that thing will chew threw infantry and even light tanks but I am way behind on VDR.

I do know I wanna paint the thing for some reason lol.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Armaments modeled on the vehicle currently.
1 havoc launcher.
3 Twin Linked Heavy bolters
1 AA mounted dual twin linked auto cannon.
2 laz cannons
1 Demolisher cannon
1 Annihilator auto cannon assembly (Heavy 10, twin linked)

Possible out put at 24"
9 Heavy bolter shots
14 Auto cannon shots (10 need to target the same model)
1 demolisher cannon shot.
2 Las cannon shots.

I only suggest the 425pt cost do to super heavies needing to stack against other super heavies rather then normal game balanced units. For instance a warhound can with Turbo lasers kill two bane blades a turn, and it would take 3 baneblades to even stand a chance of killing a warhound. Yet a warhound is 750pts while the 3 bane blades total over a 1000pts. This discrepancy shows the fact that its best to balance things to FW standards then to GW standards otherwise all our beloved creations will simple be trumped by official FW model every time.

Also I know it seems like a lot of guns, but even with all its guns combined it would still struggle to kill as much points of infantry as a standard baneblade do to the annihilator on average inflicting around a high average of 15-20 Gek armor ignoring wounds a turn, compared to the average of 15-25 MeQ ignoring wounds caused by the longer range baneblade main cannon (Note unlike my calculation I did not factor in other support weapons for the standard baneblade). The only thing my variant has over a regular baneblade is the ability to reliably kill 2-3 av12-13 tanks a turn (After all the annihilator gun can only target one unit a turn).

However despite these reasons I am still more then happy to take your criticism to heart id developing the unit. Yet keep in mind with guard level BS half of all the tanks shot will on average miss (A fact mitigated for regular baneblade variants do to their blast weapons).


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I see your point on the lack of template weapons. I am not much of a player so take what I have to say with a grain of sand.


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

i think suppressor is more of a pew pew, whereas this is clearly a IMA FIREN MA LAZER BEUAAAAAAAAAAAW! needless to say that is some top notch work there.

+rep kind sir!


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Suppressor sounds much more badass! It's very jugjugjugjugjugjug tchcthctchctchb blam bang gott im himmel! rawwwww... etc.

I'm not a massive fan of the second auto-cannon turret thinggo on top of the actual turret. Maybe you should spread them out, like put two on either side of the turret. 

Awesome regardless. Nice job! ( . Y . )


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

If I'm thinking Chaos Guard, I'm thinking "Oppressor"

But that may be one already.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks really good. I do like the autocannon assembly but I am not so keen on the AA on the top. It looks a little vunerable to getting blown off. But all the same Im looking forward to seeing it painted up.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok last minute change looks like I will be replacing the demolisher cannon with a punisher cannon.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

pics or it didn't happen  Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

This is cool Now you just got to paint it.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

How about "big ass killy shooty death bringer" as a name?  that is awesome!

Rev


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very impressive. +rep.

I think heavy 10 against a single target doesn't really make sense though. Something putting out that volume of fire would surely need a template to represent it.


----------



## eyeball7392 (Nov 1, 2010)

awesome model sounds pretty balanced but how many structure points does it hav??


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

that could go toe to toe with this:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

eyeball7392 said:


> awesome model sounds pretty balanced but how many structure points does it hav??


It is a standard baneblade in every respect, but volume of fire takes precedence over large scale super heavy ordinances.

On a unrelated note after examining all official variants of the baneblade I have come to the conclusion the shadow sword is the worst of the bunch. One 5" str D blast and 2 twin linked heavy bolters all at BS4 for 450pts? This seem really insane when a warhound is 750pts and comes with 2 void shields, is a walker ans spits out 4 of those templates a turn. Mind you forge world does this to push the sale of warhounds as they cost 350 dollars over a GW shadow sword and are the only other major source of D str templates. Mind you I have one of the old shadowsword's from armor cast so at least mine comes with 3 las cannons, and 6 heavy bolters (Love the fact its grandfathered in.)

Also I found "Gun whales" Shooting body, a twin assault cannon, cyclone missile launcher carrying mortis dreadnought (That I have yet to build)... haven't given him a nick name yet.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

DijnsK said:


> that could go toe to toe with this:
> My Blood Angels army centre piece ~ Sanctimonia Cruor Fellblade. - YouTube


Well not in the literal sense as both tanks really couldn't hurt each other, but figuratively speaking I suppose they are both equal in terms of being giant ass mobile guns platforms being dragged around by treads.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> pics or it didn't happen  Looking forward to seeing it.


Update


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice work + Rep.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Update Oct 7" 2011


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

That is one damned fine superheavy and i'd keep the original name.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Update oct. 9 2011.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

What are this things rules???? Theres more guns on it then a crazy ork's Kustom Ride~


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Bad news.

Do to plastic fatigue from sitting on a shelf for 1.5 years the internal lateral bracket that mounts the HB's inside the side sponson housing broke off at the axis point. So I had to remove both sponson housings for repair (Luckily I used crazy glue back then and not plastic glue.).

So here is where you can help. As the sponsons are now dissembled and will not be re-attached until most of the painting is done, so I have a fairly large window of opportunity to convert the sponsons to fit the tanks theme better. So here are the possible combos I can make without redesigning the entire sponsons.

_Las cannon replacement candidates._
-Assault cannon
-Auto cannon
-Heavy bolter
-Sideways mounted Plasma cannnon

_Candidates for replacing the HB's_
- Twin linked Heavy flamers (Stupid idea but easy)
- Twin linked Plasma cannon
- Twin linked Multi-melta
- Maybe dual reaper auto canons, but that's a stretch even for me.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I'd go with what fits its role better, although seen as it's good at both AT and AI maybe go with what's more efficient at dealing with what enemy you face the most often.

Great looking Tank you have there +Rep.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Does anyone else have anything about to say about this potential model defining decision? Please?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I like the idea of Autocannon and reaper autocannons. I think that would look pretty awesome. Why not build another AA mount and put them where the las cannons where


----------

